# schwinn prelude Olympic addition 1988 ?



## nick tures (Feb 8, 2022)

any one know what year or have any info on these types of bikes ?


----------



## falconer (Feb 8, 2022)

Nick, what deraillers are on it?


----------



## nick tures (Feb 8, 2022)

Rick, i took some more pictures today haven't added them suntour accushift  4050  edge


----------



## falconer (Feb 8, 2022)

I think 89, Try googleing it


----------



## falconer (Feb 8, 2022)

Good bike but that is a TALL frame


----------



## nick tures (Feb 8, 2022)

cant really find to much info on them


----------



## nick tures (Feb 8, 2022)

yeah its really clean came from original owner and it dont look like it was used much


----------



## nick tures (Feb 10, 2022)

frame is 25''


----------



## dmark (Feb 10, 2022)

Frame looks more than 25"; 27"?


----------



## nick tures (Feb 10, 2022)

dmark said:


> Frame looks more than 25"; 27"?



Nope just checked again 25'' can post a picture if needed


----------



## fattyre (Feb 10, 2022)

27 inch wheel?   Any Made in USA decals on it?   These are really nice riding bikes.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 10, 2022)

fattyre said:


> 27 inch wheel?   Any Made in USA decals on it?   These are really nice riding bikes.



i will double check tommrow


----------



## dmark (Feb 10, 2022)

nick tures said:


> Nope just checked again 25'' can post a picture if needed



I believe; I guess the perspective of the photo exaggerates the size.
Beautiful bike.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 10, 2022)

dmark said:


> I believe; I guess the perspective of the photo exaggerates the size.
> Beautiful bike.



yes that could happen , let me know if your interested, going to sell it


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 10, 2022)

Looks like it may be a 1989 model. 










Here's the spec page.........





__





						Schwinn catalogs, 1981 - 1990 (362 of 456)
					





					waterfordbikes.com


----------



## nick tures (Feb 10, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like it may be a 1989 model.



thanks for the help!  thats defiantly it


----------

